# Disc brakes - '72 El Camino



## thegangler (Mar 6, 2010)

Any idea if the disc brake setup from a '72 El Camino work on a '66 GTO? 

Thanks!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

should work, i have 70 GM single piston on mine only mod was drilling one bolt hole in the spindle out a bit. 
explains swaps here

Guide To A-Body Disc Brake Swaps- Car Craft Magazine


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

:agree Brian covered this good already!! This the same year of A-body I pulled and put on my 64. Pretty easy change over too. Good Luck, Les


----------

